# Great conclusion to a Novice campaign



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Nice heads up heeling!


----------



## watergirl (Apr 9, 2014)

Big congrats!


----------



## laurelcrs (Sep 30, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats.. I was watching it closely as my friend Lois and her golden Hydro finished second.. Huge congrats on your 5th place finish!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Lois and Hydro were AWESOME!!!!! Loved watching them work and was pleased to meet them!! CONGRATS!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

K9-Design said:


> Lois and Hydro were AWESOME!!!!! Loved watching them work and was pleased to meet them!! CONGRATS!


Then you know Lois's love was Gorden Setters.. but she is completly in love with goldens now. I remember comparing notes in the beginning because she was wondering whether it was just Hydro or all goldens. 
She is a 100% class act and is so deserving.. life has been tough on her the last couple years..glad to see her having the time of her life!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Great job Anney and Slaydoooo!!!!! You guys kick butt!! Parker is having issues with Crooked sits right now. He got is 2nd Novice leg Saturday with 196.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congratulations! I saw how well you were doing when we got the stats Saturday night.

Seeing all the coverage this year has me itching to go. I really wish I could go next year, but in order to qualify I'd have to show Phoenix long before I plan to. They need a Beginner Novice category next year


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Come for the pre-trials and stay for the Classic! I did that last year and had a lot of fun. I hope to qualify for Open for next year's Classic.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

unfortunately my job doesn't agree with me that I should have that much time off!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations! Awesome photos!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Really great picture too!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Congratulations he is a handsome boy.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

That's awesome! Congratulations. =)


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats!!! I am a fan of the energy and attitude part of it!! Great picture that really shows off his energy and attitude!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Titan1 said:


> Then you know Lois's love was Gorden Setters.. but she is completly in love with goldens now. I remember comparing notes in the beginning because she was wondering whether it was just Hydro or all goldens.
> She is a 100% class act and is so deserving.. life has been tough on her the last couple years..glad to see her having the time of her life!


I take Lois' classes. Something like 14 HITs just in Novice, and now a bunch more from Open. Wow. She's going to be tough to beat for quite some time with Hydro. She's a great instructor too.


----------

